# Would you call this a Lowrider



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Monster Garage - 1954Chevy


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

No


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 3 2010, 08:44 PM~16789299
> *Monster Garage - 1954Chevy
> *


NO , THAT'S MORE OF A ROCKABILLY STYLE. STILL A KOOL CAR :biggrin:


----------



## zoolyfe (Jan 27, 2010)

i also vote NO. 

but what exactly would everyone say classifies a custom car as a lowrider?


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

Idd say Hot Rodd. Not lowrider..


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

:no: :no: :no:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Definitely not a lowrider but itz sick!!!


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

How about this one?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

100% Custom


not a lowrider.












there is a fine line separating Customs from Lowriders though.


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

I SAY NO THATS LIKE A HOT ROD FROM THE 50'S


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 4 2010, 11:42 AM~16794216
> *100% Custom
> not a lowrider.
> there is a fine line separating Customs from Lowriders though.
> *


very fine line. I could split the manifold, run dual carbs, bag my car and hang out with the hot rodders, but I see a lowrider so I hang out with lowriders.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 4 2010, 08:34 AM~16794154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lowrider


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 3 2010, 08:44 PM~16789299
> *Monster Garage - 1954Chevy
> *


Kustom


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

Everyone has there opinion on what a lowrider is so who really cares as long as your happy. I always said build what you can and work on it lil by lil till it gets to where you want it to be. its your own opinion that counts. people will judge you and if it gets to you then you will work on it some more. if you don't care then you will be driving what is in your opinion a good ride.


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

either way its a nice car


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Lowrod


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

Personal I think they both are Lowriders, but thats just me :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Mar 4 2010, 04:49 PM~16797994
> *Lowrod
> *


 :yes: not a lowrider but very nice


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

kustom


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

ID SAY HOTROD/ LOWRIDER


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

How about everyone post there lowrider so we can see the difference :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

keep in mind where it started with sand bags :0 and the style cars that were sand baged. :dunno:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Custom LowRod.. it's sick as fuck though.. I'd roll it.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

anyone ever heard of a CUSTOM??



(its like a kustom, only without the trendy K at the beginning) :uh:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

NOPE 
BUT I WOULD DRIVE THE PAINT OFF OF BOTH OF EM


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

no but its realy nice


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 5 2010, 05:41 AM~16801145
> *anyone ever heard of a CUSTOM??
> (its like a kustom, only without the trendy K at the beginning) :uh:
> *


Trendy K? man i gotz some rodding n sheetmetalbooks from back in the 70's where they call it kustoms with a k  

but thats def. what it is. 

sick as fuck. what else can you expect from the best customizers on the planet :0


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

no. but i like it.


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 4 2010, 09:34 AM~16794154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lowrider, albeit oldschool as fuck


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 4 2010, 11:41 PM~16801145
> *anyone ever heard of a CUSTOM??
> (its like a kustom, only without the trendy K at the beginning) :uh:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

they used to be called kemps. and kustom with a k has been around for a loooong time.its not trendy.that car was built by the best in the buisness.i wish it was mine


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Mar 5 2010, 04:16 AM~16803146
> *Trendy K? man i gotz some rodding n sheetmetalbooks from back in the 70's where they call it kustoms with a k
> 
> but thats def. what it is.
> ...


i know man, im just BSing. :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i think its ugly, very ugly


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

ID SLAP SOME SPOKES, GRAFFIX, ENGRAVING, AND MAKE IT A LOWRIDER.....LOL


----------



## GAN65TER SS (Dec 23, 2008)

+1


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Mar 3 2010, 11:35 PM~16791033
> *NO , THAT'S MORE OF A ROCKABILLY STYLE. STILL A KOOL CAR :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## dx_xb (Nov 14, 2008)

nah i think its a custom, has a lot of typical custom body mods, the chopped roof, frenched headlights, custom grille, dechromed, fat white walls and steel wheels that arent really typical of lowriders, imo true lowriders of that era are way more o.g, then again its probably someone elses idea of a lowrider... nice car anyway


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 4 2010, 08:42 AM~16794216
> *100% Custom
> not a lowrider.
> there is a fine line separating Customs from Lowriders though.
> *


:yes:
with the difference being spokes.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 4 2010, 11:56 PM~16800575
> *How about everyone post there lowrider so we can see the difference :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

they are both lowriders, old school lowriders, yall gota remember the roots of lowriding, not all lowriders back in the day had hydraulics, custrom interrior, flake and candy paints.... they weren't all chevys, caddys and Gbodys... 

lowriding today as most know it evolved from cars like those...


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 5 2010, 08:23 PM~16809363
> *they are both lowriders, old school lowriders, yall gota remember the roots of lowriding, not all lowriders back in the day had hydraulics, custrom interrior, flake and candy paints.... they weren't all chevys, caddys and Gbodys...
> 
> lowriding today as most know it evolved from cars like those...
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

I believe the car was also sectioned.
54 chevys have a taller boddy stance than that car does

but

if you slapped on some d's and added some paint pattern work it could definately pass for lowrider


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 4 2010, 11:34 AM~16794154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

THAT CARRO LOOKS LIKE A SAS QUASH OR SOME KINDA EGGPLANT FROM OUTER-SPACE


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 4 2010, 06:56 PM~16799142
> *kustom
> *


ftw


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

kuston


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

How about these?

















Im just wondering based on some of the comments posted. It leaves one to believe the definition of a lowrider has began to narrow within the last couple decades. Dam it's all most like a fucking ck list.
1. impala or Gbody -CK
2. Candy paint with patterns-CK
3. 13inch Dee's/Zee's or Chinas. (Painted)-Ck
4. Chrome undies-Ck
5. Candied and wraped frame-Ck
6. A chrome 2 pump/three pump adex equipped hardlined setup -Ck 
7. a set of 6x9s with a club plaque floatin in the back window-Ck and check!
Iam now a certified lowrider.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

lil storm on point add a water riders and one trick ponies pretty much ruined lowriding


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 6 2010, 06:39 PM~16814703
> *How about these?
> 
> 
> ...


those are lowriders.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by illstorm+Mar 6 2010, 04:39 PM~16814703-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


explained "ruined lowriding"? please


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

not a lowrider, itds hard to say why somtimes. The mods they did to it actually take away from the things I like about bombs.

I think the demeanor of the driver/owner has alot to say about wha the car is called


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 7 2010, 09:34 AM~16819172
> *well what else can you do to it? body mods?
> explained "ruined lowriding"? please
> *


its pretty obvious that if you try to build something other than a traditional ****** act a bitch then try the higher than though shit because he owns a 64, that bullshit


----------



## GAN65TER SS (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 6 2010, 03:39 PM~16814703
> *How about these?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 7 2010, 01:15 PM~16819354
> *not a lowrider, itds hard to say why somtimes. The mods they did to it actually take away from the things I like about bombs.
> 
> I think the demeanor of the driver/owner has alot to say about wha the car is called
> *


yep, like I said before... I am a few mods away from being a "custom" guy but I love an elegant looking bomb.


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

Those two old school cars are bad ass... But if u were to cruise one arond any where in the u.s. Except az or cal ur ass would get laughed at like crazy and u wouldn't be accepted as a lowrider. Fuck it tho, give me one of em, I don't need everybodys approval...


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 6 2010, 04:39 PM~16814703
> *How about these?
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad: Too many narrow minds now aday. Seems as if a lot of homies don't know the roots of the lifestyle


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *sasisneros  Today, 05:38 PM
> Too many narrow minds now aday. Seems as if a lot of homies don't know the roots of the lifestyle*


4 real. Cats on here that dont believe me. Post up a clean coupe like this







Pure 80's style. But because it dont look like this 







90's updated. Watch the all hating, and "constructive criticism" come out! 








Today because of the moons this would be considered custom not a lowrider.


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

labels labels labels :no:


----------



## FattyLak (Feb 15, 2009)

If you say a lowrider has to have certain things to make it a lowrider, you could end up with this BULL$%!T!!!








:twak: NOT A LOWRIDER!!! :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FattyLak_@Mar 8 2010, 08:48 AM~16827253
> *If you say a lowrider has to have certain things to make it a lowrider, you could end up with this BULL$%!T!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i always kinda liked that toyota just thought it had the wrong wheels


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FattyLak_@Mar 8 2010, 09:48 AM~16827253
> *If you say a lowrider has to have certain things to make it a lowrider, you could end up with this BULL$%!T!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Mar 8 2010, 03:26 PM~16828941
> *i always kinda liked that toyota just thought it had the wrong wheels
> *


i always wondered with the amount of work they put into that toyota, they could have modified the suspension to run REVERSE offset wheels.


that would have looked pretty sick (even though its still a toyota).








i hope they dont drive it, motherfucker might not stop.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 8 2010, 03:49 PM~16830017
> *i hope they dont drive it, motherfucker might not stop.
> *


aaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaa, shits sooo funny jesus christ kicked a rock and set off a quake in turkey.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 8 2010, 05:51 PM~16830041
> *aaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaa, shits sooo funny jesus christ kicked a rock and set off a quake in turkey.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 8 2010, 03:57 PM~16830084
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


just tell us who built that 4 door merc


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FattyLak_@Mar 8 2010, 09:48 AM~16827253
> *If you say a lowrider has to have certain things to make it a lowrider, you could end up with this BULL$%!T!!!
> 
> 
> ...


more lowrider than you'll ever amount to.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 8 2010, 05:58 PM~16830097
> *just tell us who built that 4 door merc
> *


its not a merc.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 8 2010, 06:02 PM~16830132
> *its not a merc.
> *


and its a 2 door. :cheesy:


----------



## Lil'Chuko (Feb 11, 2010)

Its a nice ass car homie


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 6 2010, 04:39 PM~16814703
> *How about these?
> 
> 
> ...


those are lowriders


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Mar 8 2010, 01:26 PM~16828941
> *i always kinda liked that toyota just thought it had the wrong wheels
> *


 :wow: ME TOO


----------



## FattyLak (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Mar 8 2010, 04:00 PM~16830108
> *more lowrider than you'll ever amount to.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Classic.... right up there with "I know you are, but what am I?"


In my book, that will never be a lowrider. :nono: :nono: Maybe a really nice tuner, inspired by the lowriding culture, but not a lowrider.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FattyLak_@Mar 9 2010, 03:03 PM~16839181
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Classic.... right up there with "I know you are, but what am I?"
> In my book, that will never be a lowrider.  :nono:  :nono: Maybe a really nice tuner, inspired by the lowriding culture, but not a lowrider.
> *


How long have you been riding? Not being a dick but there were ALWAYS Jap cars in the lowrider sceane, well since the 70's at least.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 9 2010, 12:58 PM~16839690
> *How long have you been riding? Not being a dick but there were ALWAYS Jap cars in the lowrider sceane, well since the 70's at least.
> *


x2


----------



## keepitrue (Apr 21, 2009)

a mustang should never be made into a lowrider :nono: :uh:


----------



## FattyLak (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 9 2010, 12:58 PM~16839690
> *How long have you been riding? Not being a dick but there were ALWAYS Jap cars in the lowrider sceane, well since the 70's at least.
> *


I grew up around it, helping the neighbor wash his 71 monte in the late 70's, just so he would let me hit the switch. got my 1st ride when I was old enough mid 80's (78 monte). During that time you would see mini trucks. that kinda led to what I called the early euro's, slamming the little celicas, and nissans, w/ lo pro tires that stuck out. You would see them @ the cruise but I never considered them lowriders. Full size montes, Impalas, g body-s were plentiful back then. Still alot of bombs, traditional lowriders. Some of the guys on the block had an old 4 dr licoln, there was a t-bird, unsure on years as I was 5, butI do not feel these newer front wheel drive cars to be lowriders. I'm just stuck in my ways. The original point being just cause you have rims, candy paint, custom interior, and lifts, does not mean you are in a lowrider. Just an opinion.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FattyLak_@Mar 9 2010, 03:13 PM~16840933
> * I'm just stuck in my ways. The original point being just cause you have rims, candy paint, custom interior, and lifts, does not mean you are in a lowrider. Just an opinion.
> *


:uh:, sorry but thats the most retarded thing posted, anywhere. so my stock truck is more of a lowrider than a lowrider :twak:


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Mar 4 2010, 08:14 PM~16799297
> *ID SAY HOTROD/ LOWRIDER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FattyLak (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 9 2010, 03:14 PM~16840951
> *:uh:, sorry but thats the most retarded thing posted, anywhere. so my stock truck is more of a lowrider than a lowrider :twak:
> *


What the fk r u talking about? when did I mention your truck? :dunno:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FattyLak_@Mar 9 2010, 03:38 PM~16841143
> *What the fk r u talking about? when did I mention your truck? :dunno:
> *


read your quote grandpa


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 6 2010, 03:39 PM~16814703
> *How about these?
> 
> 
> ...


These are old skoo Lows... FIRME..


----------



## FattyLak (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Mar 9 2010, 03:46 PM~16841205
> *read your quote grandpa
> *


Still don't know how your truck came up, is a real truck, or one of those model cars you play with........youngsta!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FattyLak_@Mar 9 2010, 03:54 PM~16841273
> *Still don't know how your truck came up, is a real truck, or one of those model cars you play with........youngsta!
> *


actual truck that i bought by building model cars


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keepitrue_@Mar 9 2010, 01:50 PM~16840745
> *a mustang should never be made into a lowrider :nono: :uh:
> *


why?please explain why only caddys,impalas and g bodys are real lowriders.if you know the history then you would have seen alot of non trditional rides built back in the day.hate to break it to you but they used to use 67 through 69 camaros also


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

just take a look at the number of post from most that are hitting this threat saying this is a low low and this isn't... and us old school rydas have our answers... 


here one to add to the list of this is a low low for the youngsters...
its not a low low if it isn't in a rap video or gangster movie....


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 9 2010, 09:56 PM~16845607
> *just take a look at the number of post from most that are hitting this threat saying this is a low low and this isn't... and us old school rydas have our answers...
> here one to add to the list of this is a low low for the youngsters...
> its not a low low if it isn't in a rap video or gangster movie....
> *


Sad but true  this is how many of them think


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

Why is it that people always cry when you come up with new shit that is slightly different then the 'commonly' accepted looks in lowriding.
We all love the cars from back in the days but not the creative attitude?


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

What about these?


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Mar 10 2010, 04:53 AM~16847771
> *Why is it that people always cry when you come up with new shit that is slightly different then the 'commonly' accepted looks in lowriding.
> We all love the cars from back in the days but not the creative attitude?
> *


no ones hating on anything, just stating fact that todays youngsters thing a lowrider has to be a g body, caddy, or impala to be a lowrider.... they think lowriding was made popular by rap videos and never seen one before they seen on in a video... they need to learn and be schooled that the lifestyle started way before the late 80's adn its not all about candy paint and hydraulics... and its not about saggin your pants below your ass....


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 10 2010, 09:41 AM~16849185
> *What about these?
> 
> 
> ...


So Cal Kustoms


----------



## lninjo (Jan 12, 2007)

yep :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 10 2010, 01:28 PM~16851235
> *no ones hating on anything, just stating fact that todays youngsters thing a lowrider has to be a g body, caddy, or impala to be a lowrider.... they think lowriding was made popular by rap videos and never seen one before they seen on in a video... they need to learn and be schooled that the lifestyle started way before the late 80's adn its not all about candy paint and hydraulics... and its not about saggin your pants below your ass....
> *


THATS TRUE I AGREE


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 10 2010, 09:28 PM~16851235
> *no ones hating on anything, just stating fact that todays youngsters thing a lowrider has to be a g body, caddy, or impala to be a lowrider.... they think lowriding was made popular by rap videos and never seen one before they seen on in a video... they need to learn and be schooled that the lifestyle started way before the late 80's adn its not all about candy paint and hydraulics... and its not about saggin your pants below your ass....
> *


well, thats kinda my point there


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 10 2010, 09:41 AM~16849185
> *What about these?
> 
> 
> ...


i think both of those are ugly. just my opinion


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

just cuz its from the 60s or 70s dont mean its tight. ugly is ugly period. back then hairstyles used to be crazy and different. and it someone wore their hair like that today it would be ugly, same with dressed and clothing, furniture. times have changed. there are some nice cars, but some of them are ugly ((((IMO))))


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 10 2010, 04:13 PM~16852460
> *just cuz its from the 60s or 70s dont mean its tight. ugly is ugly period. back then hairstyles used to be crazy and different.  and it someone wore their hair like that today it would be ugly, same with dressed and clothing,  furniture. times have changed. there are some nice cars, but some of them are ugly ((((IMO))))
> *


just like theres ugly shit nowdays almost all new cars look like shit and the hairstyle now days dont get me started with that and fools wearing pink and earings like girls


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 10 2010, 04:43 PM~16852720
> *just like theres ugly shit nowdays almost all new cars look like shit and the hairstyle now days dont get me started with that and fools wearing pink and earings like girls
> *


oh i agree, bottom line is, ugly is ugly. but then again its just a matter of opinion, so it dont matter anyways.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 10 2010, 09:41 AM~16849185
> *What about these?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 11 2010, 01:19 AM~16853084
> *:thumbsup:
> *


X2, True art.


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

> *  lone star    post Yesterday, 07:13 PM User is offline
> just cuz its from the 60s or 70s dont mean its tight. ugly is ugly period. back then hairstyles used to be crazy and different. and it someone wore their hair like that today it would be ugly, same with dressed and clothing, furniture. times have changed. there are some nice cars, but some of them are ugly ((((IMO))))*


I feel you Lone Star. But how about we take away the old school look. Make it more like the resto-mods we see in today's lowriding. You know that clean restoration look sitting on spokes. Chromed out with some clean patterns laid out on the roof.Kinda like this 

























Now im sure cats like yourself will disagree with the wheel selection. But denying this car entry into the community of lowriding proves my point!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 11 2010, 04:28 PM~16863519
> *I feel you Lone Star. But how about we take away the old school look. Make it  more like the resto-mods we see in today's lowriding. You know that clean restoration look sitting on spokes. Chromed out with some clean patterns laid out on the roof.Kinda like this
> 
> 
> ...


That looks Badass Homie  

i'd say thats a lowrider


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 3 2010, 08:44 PM~16789299
> *Monster Garage - 1954Chevy
> *


I still think this is more of a lowrod than a lowrider IMO


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 11 2010, 07:18 PM~16863973
> *I still think this is more of a lowrod than a lowrider IMO
> *


they been using a word to describe that for like 60 years now.



ITS CALLED A "CUSTOM" (or kustom if your really kool).





lowrod is a "newage" word, kinda like that horrible ass term "rat rod". :uh:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 10 2010, 11:41 AM~16849185
> *What about these?
> 
> 
> ...


i think that could easily go either direction, and would really depend on what the owner wanted to call it. 



if the owners of those cars wanted to call them "customs" then thats pretty much what they are, but they could be considered a LOWRIDER for sure. 

either way, they are beautiful cars.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 10 2010, 03:28 PM~16851235
> *they think lowriding was made popular by rap videos and never seen one before they seen on in a video...
> *


its true and a discrace.


----------



## HEAVErollerz90 (Oct 26, 2002)

the difference between a custom and a lowrider to me comes down to paint scheme and body modifications alot of lowriders like to keep chrome trimmings and the body pretty much original with custom paint customs is more about modification like frenching the lights decking the trunk chopping the roof sectioning the body and using parts from other cars to make it look different ..just my .02 cents...that goes to say the 54 jesse james has is a custom


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 12 2010, 03:20 PM~16868698
> *they been using a word to describe that for like 60 years now.
> ITS CALLED A "CUSTOM" (or kustom if your really kool).
> lowrod is a "newage" word, kinda like that horrible ass term "rat rod". :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: agreed

i should change my name, so i can be one of the really cool guys :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CustomMachines_@Mar 12 2010, 10:34 AM~16869212
> *:roflmao:  agreed
> 
> i should change my name, so i can be one of the really Kool guys  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 12 2010, 07:20 AM~16868698
> *they been using a word to describe that for like 60 years now.
> ITS CALLED A "CUSTOM" (or kustom if your really kool).
> lowrod is a "newage" word, kinda like that horrible ass term "rat rod". :uh:
> *


arent lowrods just a mexican way of saying Pro Touring


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 12 2010, 10:25 AM~16868725
> *its true and a discrace.
> *


fuck yeah, I grew up in lowriders. I always wanted one when I was a kid. I now own a bomb and couldn't be happier. I am however, into other cars but my dream cars have always been bombs with a couple of switches.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

imo anything that is lowered was inspired by lowriders...so to me they are all lowriders...a body dropped mini truck is a lowrider because it rides low...it isnt an impala with hydros and 13s but it rides low...lower than most "lowrider" cars... and sayin a car isnt a lowrider without wire wheels is crazy...but anyway in my opinion a car that rides low is inspired by the low ride look of chopped springs and sand bags in the trunk so why is it not a lowrider? its not a tradtional lowrider but thats probably what the real OGs that was lowriding in the 50s said when they saw the first 64 lowriding...


----------



## lolow64 (Apr 9, 2007)

lowrider


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

looks good to me. dont know about defining the word "lowrider" tho


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 12 2010, 07:42 PM~16873934
> *imo anything that is lowered was inspired by lowriders...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

im not sure if anyone pointed out the obvious, about the original car in question.




but, lowriders dont chop their tops. 


im sure someone somewhere has done it and called it a lowrider, but i could always buy a pet lizard and cut his legs off and tell everyone its a snake, BUT I WOULD BE AN ASSHOLE IF I DID.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 12 2010, 07:20 AM~16868698
> *they been using a word to describe that for like 60 years now.
> ITS CALLED A "CUSTOM" (or kustom if your really kool).
> lowrod is a "newage" word, kinda like that horrible ass term "rat rod". :uh:
> *


 :0 no direspect intended there Homie  
A CUSTOM then


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Mar 12 2010, 09:45 PM~16875112
> *looks good to me. dont know about defining the word "lowrider" tho
> *


the thing is, the word "lowrider" didnt come into play until 20+ years after the style was born.


long story short you had Pachuco cars and you had Hot Rods...Pachuco cars ended up becoming what we call lowriders now...customs (or kustoms if your really kool) spawned from the hot rodders.




the word lowrider defines more of a culture and not just a specific type of car, same with custom (or kustom)...theres a difference between "hot rodders" and "street rodders", just like theres a difference between "choppers" and "bobbers". but people on the outside often confuse one for the other.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 13 2010, 09:59 AM~16879154
> *:0  no direspect intended there Homie
> A CUSTOM then
> *


im just trying to lighten the mood. 


i was being comical, not sarcastic. ive grew up around all kinds of different cars/cultures. ive been around bikers since i was born, my dad was a hot rodder, my step dad was into muscle cars and motorcycles, my uncle was a biker. my dad (the hot rodder) also loved lowriders, thats kinda where i picked up on it.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 13 2010, 08:05 AM~16879180
> *im just trying to lighten the mood.
> i was being comical, not sarcastic. ive grew up around all kinds of different cars/cultures. ive been around bikers since i was born, my dad was a hot rodder, my step dad was into muscle cars and motorcycles, my uncle was a biker. my dad (the hot rodder) also loved lowriders, thats kinda where i picked up on it.
> *


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by illstorm+Mar 11 2010, 04:28 PM~16863519-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree with this 100% im only 30 so i came up on lowriding in the late 80s and into the 90s. the stuff from the 60s and 70s is cool, but i wouldnt build one like that. cragers were before my time.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 13 2010, 07:57 AM~16879149
> * but i could always buy a pet lizard and cut his legs off and tell everyone its a snake, BUT I WOULD BE AN ASSHOLE IF I DID.
> *


u crazy lol


----------



## EL JEFE 52 (May 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 11 2010, 04:28 PM~16863519
> *I feel you Lone Star. But how about we take away the old school look. Make it  more like the resto-mods we see in today's lowriding. You know that clean restoration look sitting on spokes. Chromed out with some clean patterns laid out on the roof.Kinda like this
> 
> 
> ...


this is where the lo-lo came from :biggrin:


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL JEFE 52_@Mar 13 2010, 09:33 PM~16883870
> *this is where the lo-lo came from :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 11 2010, 06:28 PM~16863519
> *Now im sure cats like yourself will disagree with the wheel selection. But denying this car entry into the community of lowriding proves my point!
> *


was talking to a homie the other day who has been riding several decades. we got to talking about how people used to steal the Buick and Olds wire wheel hub caps.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 15 2010, 07:49 PM~16900500
> *was talking to a homie the other day who has been riding several decades. we got to talking about how people used to steal the Buick and Olds wire wheel hub caps.
> *


lol and kelsey hayes spokes


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 13 2010, 06:57 AM~16879149
> *im not sure if anyone pointed out the obvious, about the original car in question.
> but, lowriders dont chop their tops.
> im sure someone somewhere has done it and called it a lowrider, but i could always buy a pet lizard and cut his legs off and tell everyone its a snake, BUT I WOULD BE AN ASSHOLE IF I DID.
> *


since this roof is chopped its not a lowrider?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 15 2010, 11:41 PM~16903632
> *since this roof is chopped its not a lowrider?
> 
> 
> ...



i think what he meant by that is that when hot rodders say chop top, they mean to cut and lower the roofline, not actually remove it.

BUT i was on the old pics thread the other day and i saw a hot rod style chop top i think impala.


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 13 2010, 07:57 AM~16879149
> *lowriders dont chop their tops. *


I guess somebody should tell these guys there not real lowriders
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 























Thats the problem with cookie-cutter definitions, only certain type of cars can be called lowriders. Its sad that when the shit they used to lowride back in the day, would not even be considered lowriders today, but in reality they are the roots and where we came from. So like it or not a camaro, a vega, a merc all just as much lowriders as G-bodys, Impalas, & Caddis :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

I'M THINKING LOW ROD


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Mar 16 2010, 10:10 AM~16905026
> *I guess somebody should tell these guys there not real lowriders
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


i never said they NEVER do, its just one of those things that is so rare, it might as well not have even happened. :uh: :uh:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Mar 16 2010, 10:10 AM~16905026
> *
> 
> Thats the problem with cookie-cutter definitions, only certain type of cars can be called lowriders. Its sad that when the shit they used to lowride back in the day, would not even be considered lowriders today, but in reality they are the roots and where we came from. So like it or not a camaro, a vega, a merc all just as much lowriders as G-bodys, Impalas, & Caddis :biggrin:
> *


thats the problem with ANY definition of ANYTHING. nothing is exact. but just because a small handful of poeple DID chop their top doesnt mean it had any significance at all in the world of lowriding.




saying that chop-tops are related to lowriding is about the same as saying a guy who built a 4 door caddy into a 2 door roadster and installed hydraulics and is running supremes is also a lowrider, but what if the guy with that caddy calls is a Custom and doesnt have anything at all to do with lowriding?


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 16 2010, 02:35 PM~16908097
> *i never said they NEVER do, its just one of those things that is so rare, it might as well not have even happened.  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :loco:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 16 2010, 01:35 PM~16908097
> *i never said they NEVER do, its just one of those things that is so rare, it might as well not have even happened.  :uh:  :uh:
> *


so rare it might has well have never happened?back in the day having your roof chopped was almost mandatory to be considered a serious car in the late 70s they were everywhere i think you should pick up some old magazines bro.just because you dont see it all the time now dosent mean it never happened.thats like sayin only a few people rolled with lake pipes


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Mar 17 2010, 08:52 PM~16923174
> *so rare it might has well have never happened?back in the day having your roof chopped was almost mandatory to be considered a serious car in the late 70s they were everywhere i think you should pick up some old magazines bro.just because you dont see it all the time now dosent mean it never happened.thats like sayin only a few people rolled with lake pipes
> *


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Mar 17 2010, 09:52 PM~16923174
> *so rare it might has well have never happened?back in the day having your roof chopped was almost mandatory to be considered a serious car in the late 70s they were everywhere i think you should pick up some old magazines bro.just because you dont see it all the time now dosent mean it never happened.thats like sayin only a few people rolled with lake pipes
> *


So true!! :biggrin:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Would you call this a lowrider







:0


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 18 2010, 07:14 AM~16925553
> *Would you call this a lowrider
> 
> 
> ...


still a Kustom


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 18 2010, 07:14 AM~16925553
> *Would you call this a lowrider
> 
> 
> ...


Thats badass but a custom IMO


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

Just have to change out the wheels put 13 s on, shit I would drive that anywhere..


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

alot of people think X-sonic was a lowrider


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Mar 20 2010, 05:41 PM~16946725
> *alot of people think X-sonic was a lowrider
> *


WHO?


most people agree that ITS NOT.


(it wasnt a lowrider and it wasnt the first lifted car)


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 20 2010, 07:11 PM~16947923
> *WHO?
> most people agree that ITS NOT.
> (it wasnt a lowrider and it wasnt the first lifted car)
> *


WHAT WAS THE FIRST LIFTED CAR THEN


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 20 2010, 09:14 PM~16947948
> *WHAT WAS THE FIRST LIFTED CAR THEN
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 20 2010, 07:15 PM~16947954
> *:uh:
> *


WELL WHAT WAS IT I WANT TO KNO


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 20 2010, 09:16 PM~16947961
> *WELL WHAT WAS IT I WANT TO KNO
> *


everyone will know soon enough.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 20 2010, 07:17 PM~16947969
> *everyone will know soon enough.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Mar 20 2010, 09:17 PM~16947975
> *:uh:
> *


you should have kept up with the topics before we deleted them. now you will have to wait for the article to come out.  


actually A LOT of people know x-sonic wasnt the first, even ron aguirre knows he wasnt.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 20 2010, 06:19 PM~16947988
> *you should have kept up with the topics before we deleted them. now you will have to wait for the article to come out.
> actually A LOT of people know x-sonic wasnt the first, even ron aguirre knows he wasnt.
> *


so you guys had let the cat out the bag :0 :wow: :run:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 20 2010, 06:11 PM~16947923
> *WHO?
> most people agree that ITS NOT.
> (it wasnt a lowrider and it wasnt the first lifted car)
> *


alot of tards on LIL seem to think it is... probably because the owner has a hispanic last name


----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sasisneros_@Mar 18 2010, 02:05 AM~16924763
> *So true!! :biggrin:
> *


any car that is altered from the original factory specifacations is a customizied car . It is then built to its owners specifacations and taste. so to me they are all customs. it all started with hot rodding and grew from there.now people keep on lableling and dividing cars into groups and adding rules and telling people how they should build there cars to apeal to certain taste .i say build a car the way you like it .dont build it to belong. that makes you a wannabe follower. customize .do whatcha like.not what they like. i dont care if lowriders call me hot rodder or hotrodders call me lowrider .as long as im cruzing and having fun thats all that matters


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider_@Mar 21 2010, 07:38 AM~16951421
> *any car that is altered from the original factory  specifacations  is a customizied car . It is then built to its owners specifacations and taste. so to me they are all customs. it all started with hot rodding and grew from there.now people keep on lableling and dividing cars into groups and adding rules and telling people how they should build there cars to apeal to certain taste .i say build a car the way you like it .dont build it to belong. that makes you a wannabe follower. customize .do whatcha like.not what they like. i dont care if lowriders call me hot rodder or hotrodders call me lowrider  .as long as im cruzing and having fun thats all that matters
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Lowriders are Lowriders... Kustomz are Kustomz...an Rods are Rods.. a true Kustomizer knows the difference just like a real rodder and a real Lowrider can tell the difference.. the styles might be similar but they are different like Chines are different from Japanese people.


----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 22 2010, 09:52 AM~16961236
> *Lowriders are Lowriders... Kustomz are Kustomz...an Rods are Rods.. a true Kustomizer knows the difference just like a real rodder and a real Lowrider can tell the difference.. the styles might be similar but they are different like Chines are different from Japanese people.
> *


 yep and there all custom just like chines and japanese are all oriantal.......aahhhssoo grashopper.


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Mar 22 2010, 11:20 PM~16968647
> *:drama:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

i call it a grown ups car :dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

any car dats undr 5'' ride hite is a lowridr


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 22 2010, 10:49 PM~16969142
> *any car dats undr 5'' ride hite is a lowridr
> *


that cars not a lowrider 


its clearly a rod or a Kustom for jason


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

i say a low rider is anything chuck dosent have. some gay minis or a beat up ass 50s chevy chuck knows nothing but fuckin men and bags and both are as gay


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 22 2010, 09:58 PM~16969264
> *i say a low rider is anything chuck dosent have. some gay minis or a beat up ass 50s chevy chuck knows nothing but fuckin men and bags and both are gay
> *


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Mar 22 2010, 10:58 PM~16969264
> *i say a low rider is anything chuck dosent have. some gay minis or a beat up ass 50s chevy chuck knows nothing but fuckin men and bags and both are as gay
> *


like driving a ford 


or like slapping some rims and a 1000 dollar setup in a ford and calling it a lowrider 


id rather walk


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 22 2010, 10:50 PM~16969158
> *that cars not a lowrider
> its clearly a rod  or a Kustom for jason
> *


i aktualy didnt evn clik da link, nor look at any pix in dis topik. im jus tryna stirr up sum mess


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Mar 22 2010, 11:37 PM~16969747
> *i aktualy didnt evn clik da link, nor look at any pix in dis topik. im jus tryna stirr up sum mess
> *


its a 50 something( didnt pay much attention) bagged some flat cream color steelies and caps with some cokers i think 


beautiful car


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Mar 3 2010, 08:44 PM~16789299
> *Monster Garage - 1954Chevy
> *


Kills half the shit on this site , bagged or not.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Mar 22 2010, 11:48 PM~16969888
> *Kills half the shit on this site , bagged or not.
> *


:yes:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 5 2010, 08:23 PM~16809363
> *they are both lowriders, old school lowriders, yall gota remember the roots of lowriding, not all lowriders back in the day had hydraulics, custrom interrior, flake and candy paints.... they weren't all chevys, caddys and Gbodys...
> 
> lowriding today as most know it evolved from cars like those...
> *


 :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------

